# Help with Infinity 1211



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

Evening, gentlemen

put 1211 Infinity ROM on my charge last night, and LOVING it so far, but the keyboard no longer has a voice input button. can't figure out how to enable it. any suggestions?

additionally: titanium won't fully start up because of no root access...i installed Superuser and ran it with no problems. . .

any advice appreciated.

thanks!

Innocencio


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Infinity replaces the stock Samsung keyboard with a stock AOSP one, I believe its the ICS one now. If you were using the stock keyboard before, you can either choose a different one from the market that supports voice input, or pull the .apk for the stock Samsung one from an EP4D build.

Go to Manage Applications, and clear all data for TiBu, then restart it. Sometimes apps don't have the popup the first time they open, and superuser access is denied, so try that. Do note, however, that Titanium Backup batch restore has not been working properly for most folks on Infinity.


----------



## andycharge (Oct 25, 2011)

Downloading "Voice Search" from the Market will return voice input functionality on the keyboard. At least it did for me.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

Make sure google search is installed. That should give you voice search back. You might also need Goole voice, i can't remember.

imnuts left all the google apps out sopeople could ok install and update as they wish.


----------



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just installed the voice.apk and it worked for me. If you need the apk let me know. I just took it from a deodexed rom.


----------



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

installed the google app Voice Search, as suggested, and it magically caused the voice input button to appear on all the keyboards again. THANKS guys!

that clear data tip for Titanium was also effective, so i'm good now. thanks guys!


----------

